# Will I need to stress test again



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I recently reapplied my thermal paste and reinstalled the cooler, if I apply my old overclocking settings do I need to stress test it again?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes and no. While the board may be stable at the clock, you need to confirm the temps, make sure that the reinstallation is getting rid of the heat properly. If the temps are fine after 20 minutes or so at 100% cpu, you should be good to go.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

grimx133 said:


> Yes and no. While the board may be stable at the clock, you need to confirm the temps, make sure that the reinstallation is getting rid of the heat properly. If the temps are fine after 20 minutes or so at 100% cpu, you should be good to go.


I clocked it to 3.5GHz last night and got to a maximum of 45 degrees c whilst runnning OCCT for an hour. My usual overclock is 3.91


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sounds good. I leave my usual OC as a profile in the bios, once you've found a comfortable clock you can go straight there after reinstalling the hsf, the temps are the possible issue. Not that it's likely, but odd things can happen. Specially with the stock intel pushpins, can't stand those, sure glad the Xigmatek makes a backplate kit for the S1283.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

grimx133 said:


> Sounds good. I leave my usual OC as a profile in the bios, once you've found a comfortable clock you can go straight there after reinstalling the hsf, the temps are the possible issue. Not that it's likely, but odd things can happen. Specially with the stock intel pushpins, can't stand those, sure glad the Xigmatek makes a backplate kit for the S1283.


my 3.91 setting is saved as a profile in the BIOS too, I might do it when I get home and stress test for a couple of hours. I had to reinstall the tuniq tower as I hadn't got in all the way properly but have this time it was a real **** to tighten up even with the back plate on the mobo


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I just loaded my profile again in the BIOS then ran prime95 for 2 hours. My temps have dropped considerably, the max temp was 48 degrees c for both cores whereas before the cooler was re-installed max temp was 58 so I have a 10 degree drop 

Wonder if I should go back to 4GHz or try for more


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice temp drop indeed! With that you just might be able to squeeze a little more out of it, but you're not going to see much of a performance gain, you've pretty much tapped out the performance with your usual 3.9. Of course, there's always going for it just to see how high you can get.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

grimx133 said:


> Very nice temp drop indeed! With that you just might be able to squeeze a little more out of it, but you're not going to see much of a performance gain, you've pretty much tapped out the performance with your usual 3.9. Of course, there's always going for it just to see how high you can get.


I think I will just leave it where it is but I tweaked the ram to give me a 1:1 ratio.


----------

